# MBP Update Issue



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Morning All,

I recently updated my beloved MBP only to find a window telling me "The MacOS installation couldn't be completed" with options of shutting down or restarting. If I do either one, it pulls up the same window. 

Has anyone encountered this? How can I just revert back and not install the update?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you have a backup from before you attempted this upgrade?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have a backup of your personal files to an external drive, you can restore the Mac to Factory defaults. Restart the MBP and hold down the *Command*+*R* keys to enter _Recovery_. 
Connect to your WiFi.
You should see one of these options depending on your version of OSX, *OSX Recovery, Internet Recovery, *or *Reinstall OSX. *


----------

